# Some advice for a noobie here



## marine1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi there, Me and my fiance' are looking at moving to Canada and my father was there about 2 weeks ago visiting my grandmother, aunt and uncle and they were told that Canada is relaxing the laws on immigration.
Is this true?
Do we have much chance of getting in without university degree's from South Africa?

Thanks so much for the help


----------



## Canadian Wannabe! (Mar 25, 2008)

There is a new way of getting into the country via the PNP route. Buy it will depend on that Province and if you have the skills that they require. 

For example we applied via the PNP route in Alberta in Oct '07 and shall be moving (as long as the house sells!) in July this year because my partner applied for the Calgary Police Dept and that was a skill the Province required.


----------



## marine1 (Mar 25, 2008)

PNP? What is that? Thanks, funny I was in the reserve police in South Africa for 12 yrs


----------



## Canadian Wannabe! (Mar 25, 2008)

marine1 said:


> PNP? What is that? Thanks, funny I was in the reserve police in South Africa for 12 yrs


It stands for Provincial Nominee Program - which means that each province can now select people with skills they are short on to enter their Province. For example We are going to Calgary as they need Police and Alberta has been unable to fill these positions with local people so they have been allowed to look outside Canada to recruit people. As they are short and in need of Police asap you can enter on a PNP visa which currently works out as a quicker route rather than apply through Canada House in London which is taking upto 5 years currently to issue PR's. 

Hope this is of some help.


----------

